
Tracking Clicks, Building a Clickmap with PHP and jQuery - smoody
http://css-tricks.com/tracking-clicks-building-a-clickmap-with-php-and-jquery/
======
noelchurchill
Crazy Egg does a pretty good job at this <http://crazyegg.com/>

------
bprater
Sounds like a fun little project!

------
jrnkntl
That sure is some ugly JS and (insecure) PHP scripting. But hey, what do you
expect from a website called 'css-tricks'.

~~~
thwarted
Another blog post that furthers bad security practices by actually showing you
how write SQL-injection prone code. You don't even need to write it, just cut
and paste the security hole right into your project!

